# Nueces Whites 2018



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Tried 'em yesterday, by my trip they're not there in numbers yet. Put in at the airport ramp, fished upriver all the way to the "rapids". Two of us caught 5 fish total, was really slow. Was a group of guys with kayaks there their catch was about the same as ours, average about 3-4 fish per man. River in good shape, plenty water also some new sandbars from last year you need to watch for if you run hard with outboard. Good luck.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the report Postman! I am still waiting for it to get turned on really good before I make the one way 4 hour drive!


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

im ready for white bass here to start, they dont even start moving until feb up here in AR


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

When we ran River Ridge the first time back in like 09 or so, guy warned us then about running wide open " when they hit, some start back up and some dont" never went above 20 I think, but had 4 guys in my rig anyway so she was struggling with 1000lbs anyway, and another 100-120lbs of fish per night, we smoked them every trip for 3 days.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Amazing how much the river can change in a year.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Postman said:


> Amazing how much the river can change in a year.


I hear you loud and clear....had similar results a couple weekends ago...this time last year it was gangbusters....I guess the cold winter we're experiencing is having an effect...

I can't go this weekend anyway, but was considering next weekend...might should just wait till the spring thaw...LOL.

thanks for the report...
snookered


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Water temp was 53 degrees, does any one know where you could find that data on line, I'm guessing it should be closer to 61-62 degrees.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

55 to 60 degrees the whites will move into the creeks...


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks tommy261


----------



## ronmexico (Aug 22, 2015)

Water temp this week?


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

ronmexico said:


> Water temp this week?


good question; I couldn't find anything online...

anyone thinking about going this weekend? it might still be too cold, but I'm getting antsy and don't actually have to be somewhere this weekend...
snookered


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

tempted to go, but don't want to risk the drive up to check and see if they are really on yet. My gut says its still a little cool, and the one dogwood tree in Portland I know of isn't blooming yet either. These two fronts in the next ten days aren't going to help either.

Jason Slocum


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Water was 57 degrees when I was there yesterday (Wednesday).


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Postman said:


> Water was 57 degrees when I was there yesterday (Wednesday).


thanks for the report on water temp....guess it's still a little chilly...
snookered


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Postman said:


> Water was 57 degrees when I was there yesterday (Wednesday).


 So, how was the fishing?


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Fishing good enough to make another trip. Don't they're in the peak or near peak spawn yet, put there are fish there to catch.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Will have an update later, on the way to the river.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*54 to 57 degrees*

The males are thick right now, water has been 54 to 57 for me. This was before all the rain. Females should start upcreek soon. Water clarity may be an issue for a week or so.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Fantastic job guy's!!!!... STAY AFTER EM.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Brought in a good mess of fish Monday, and a blown out tire on the pickup. Was a good day, bad day kinda deal. We had to fish pretty hard to get a limit by 2 o'clock. Caught some nice fish early then they turned off. Didn't go all the way to the "rapids". Only about 8 boats up river by the time we got out. My fish finder said water temp 54. The two cold days set it back a bit I think.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Reports I got at the ramp where "fly fishermen were slayin em". Anybody know what type fly they might be using? There was an article last year in Texas Fish & Game about somebody fly fishin the Nueces last year......I think all of San Antonio read the article and bought a fly rod !!!


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Postman said:


> Reports I got at the ramp where "fly fishermen were slayin em". Anybody know what type fly they might be using? There was an article last year in Texas Fish & Game about somebody fly fishin the Nueces last year......I think all of San Antonio read the article and bought a fly rod !!!


ehh....I was watching a few guys a couple weeks ago, and it was more like plunking (salmon technique)....just holding their fly in the current, with the rod tip underwater to keep the fly on the bottom....they were using small clousers....a bunny would likely work too...

maybe I'll drag my buggy-whipper up there and give it a shot next time...
snookered


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Decent trip yesterday, surface water temp 70 degrees by the time we loaded out about 2 pm.


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

Postman said:


> Reports I got at the ramp where "fly fishermen were slayin em". Anybody know what type fly they might be using? There was an article last year in Texas Fish & Game about somebody fly fishin the Nueces last year......I think all of San Antonio read the article and bought a fly rod !!!


I have a friend that posted up on his Facebook page. around the the 9th of this month. 192 fish on the fly.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Anyone have a report on river conditions after the rain. Someone had posted that river was up a little and off color......hope that changes by Monday. Thanks.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Sure would like a river report. Up, off color, no fish ?


----------

